# >> Know why am the way I am ? <<



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do any of you know why I am the way I am ??

Suffered a concussion Saturday before mothers day. Fell off a Permagreen, a fertlilizing machine for lawns. Well did not fall, more like thrown off backwards onto a paved surface. Smacked the back of my head pretty good. Staggered back to the truck and sat there for an hour. Saw an employee who allowed me to continue to sit there for another hour. Then my flower planting girl stopped by and asked me a few questions, told me she used to work in an ER and knew about concussions and that I had one.

Ended up in the hospital for 4 days...still suffering from head aches daily and a constant feeling of having been on one of those spinners at the park that kids play one. Not the dizzyness ( although I did have that for a few weeks ) but the feeling you have after the dizzyness goes away.

Life is short, watch out for the little things, you never know what might bite you.

Good to see you guys have not lost your ability to jab


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope you start feeling better. I know exactly how you feel. Years of football, competitive kickboxing, judo, and jiu jitsu have made me very familiar with the ole concussion. Had plenty of the years but never as bad as yours sounds. The nausea drove me NUTS. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a spin on lawn work I had not considered. Wow!

The brain is pretty amazing and works in a harmonic balance of sorts. You are just out of balance right now. It will get better but will take some time.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Ouch! Glad to hear you're doing ok now, it could have been much worse.

I know exactly what you're feeling. I was 17 and slipped on some ice. I hit the edge of the concrete stairs with my head. Doctor said I was very lucky, any inch to the right and I could have slammed the base of my skull and spine instead. When he was stitching up my head, he gave me a piece of the concrete that I still had embedded in the skin. That weird feeling took over month to go away. Constantly feels like your head is scrambled and its hard to focus. Takes a while but thankfully it goes away after a while. Take it easy and hopefully you will be out hunting soon. Take a sick day and go hunting, work can wait sometimes.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope you get better real soon. I'd go fishing instead, no shock from the recoil. Besides you can have a cold one or two out fishing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

If you only have one or two cold one's
Is it really fishing?

Glad to hear you're OK, just do as the doctor says and you will be OK.
Concussions suck,I've had my share of them.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Never said what size cold ones. :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Get better Brian. I guess you may have forgotten but when you told me about your injury I told you that you shouldn't worry about that five hundred dollars I lent you for two more weeks. I'll survive till then.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Get better Brian. I guess you may have forgotten but when you told me about your injury I told you that you shouldn't worry about that five hundred dollars I lent you for two more weeks. I'll survive till then.


I must have been mistaken.....I thought the IOU was from you for that 500 I lent you?? I will repay you as soon as the cows come home....of course those cows took a ride to the butcher.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You were mistaken and the cows are now in your freezer......


----------

